# New Monster



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Any one seen these new monsters in the UK .New Prospex Monster SBDC025 and 023. I have a gen1 and 2 but this is looking good


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice, but why a cyclops :threaten:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Faze said:


> Very nice, but why a cyclops :threaten:


Something else for Mac to dislike :lol:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

469 dollars worth to dislike


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I like the watch I like the Cyclops I don't like the price


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mutley said:


> Faze said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, but why a cyclops :threaten:
> ...


It doesn`t help, mind you, the only thing that might would be if someone repeatedly hit it with a rather large lump hammer :hammer: :lol:

BTW, I wasn`t going to make a comment on this thread, that pesky dog made me do it 

BTW#2, is this the official 200m Monster Owners Club :rofl:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ooh, another lovely Monster! Rather liking that, but might chisel off the cyclops.

Isn't Mac a grouch, Mutley?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s a thankless job but someone has to do it


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Faze said:


> Very nice, but why a cyclops :threaten:


to make it look rolexy ?

:lol:


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

Apparently a fair few rolex owners have the cyclops removed. According to the AD anyway.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Never had a Seiko but I like the *Dracula.*


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

apm101 said:


> Ooh, another lovely Monster! Rather liking that, but might chisel off the cyclops.
> 
> Isn't Mac a grouch, Mutley?


Yep to both points

(the cyclops needs to go & Mac is a grouch) :lol:

BTW I've seen a few photos where the crystal has been replaced with a non-cyclops :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Would you have to change the crystal, or could you heat it up to soften the glue and remove that way .


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

luckywatch said:


> Never had a Seiko but I like the *Dracula.*


271 at the big river........ mmmmmmmmmm not sure at that price


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Never had a Seiko but I like the *Dracula.*
> ...


161549860130. Â£165 plus Â£12 post


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I just don't get the monster. It looks like parts from three different ugly watches put together by pre-teen boy into superhero comics.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

badgersdad said:


> I just don't get the monster. It looks like parts from three different ugly watches put together by pre-teen boy into superhero comics.


buy one if you can't bond I will have it off you , beauty is in the eye of the beholder lol


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Drac is Â£158 on bracelet at Creation...

And for Â£5 more, you could have a Stargate.

Those Prospex Monsters are Â£343. Seems alot. What's the big difference from the gen 2 Monsters? Is it the dial and the 6R15 movement?

Oh, I do like Seiko divers! :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

badgersdad said:


> I just don't get the monster. It looks like parts from three different ugly watches put together by pre-teen boy into superhero comics.


You are obviously a very perceptive individual :thumbup:

I live in hope that others will finally come to their senses & also see the truth


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i had the BM and OM when thay came out first. the big let down was the 7s movement - nice to see they have the 4r now.

the only real draw back for me was that as a dive / holiday / beach watch the bezel doesn't cope well with sand/grit ingress.

i've kinda moved on from dive watces anyway, pretty much anything with a dive bezel these days doesn't get much of a second look - such a change.....

the steel bracelet on these has always been good though - but not the plastic/rubber YUCK !


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

FWIW, I took the bezel off my stargate with a chisel. Dead easy.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't get the monster. It looks like parts from three different ugly watches put together by pre-teen boy into superhero comics.
> ...


The truth is out there and it's monster shaped


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

apm101 said:


> Drac is Â£158 on bracelet at Creation...
> 
> And for Â£5 more, you could have a Stargate.
> 
> ...


Bit of spec it is the 6R15 movement

SBDC025

Dial: Black Dial

Case:	Stainless Steel with Anti-Magnetic case

Band :	Stainless Steel ( Width: 20mm = 0.78 inches)

Glass :	Dual Curved Hardlex

Movement :	Automatic 6R15 (23 Jewel)

Time Error :	+ 25 to - 15sec per day

Water Resistance:	20BAR WR

Case Diameter :	47.5 x 42.3mm = 1.87 x 1.67 inches

Case Thickness :	13.1mm = 0.52 inches

Power Reserve :	Up to 50 hours


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't get the monster. It looks like parts from three different ugly watches put together by pre-teen boy into superhero comics.
> ...


 How could you take machs word? after seeing those plimsolls!!!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I like that Drac but not from creation. I would rather boil my right foot in a saucepan than buy from them again.

Anyway a highly respected member of the forum has steered me another way. Far away from any Seiko. We might be lucky with a snipe on Friday evening............... :yes:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

The plimsoll is a very practical and adaptable shoe. It's a timeless classic. If the monster were a shoe it would be a platform boot.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

It is a platform boot it puts you head and shoulders above the plimsol brigade


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Preferably on another planet, far, far away, either that or under a large rock at the bottom of the Marianas Trench. I am of course referring to the best place to put 200m Monsters


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't get the monster. It looks like parts from three different ugly watches put together by pre-teen boy into superhero comics.
> ...


Still only number three in the fugly table AFTER the PloProf and TIMEX Skiathom :yes:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

BTW#2, is this the official 200m Monster Owners


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Dusty said:


> BTW#2, is this the official 200m Monster Owners
> 
> http://s803.photobucket.com/user/omega2824/media/assorted/Loony_Header_2.jpg.html


 :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

You are all so cruel ,its the best looking watch ever.you should all chip in and buy me one to ease the hurt you have put upon me.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

New Monster? *NEW** Monster ?*

Are they still being made? I thought Mach's campaign would have taken effect by now! :yes:

Mel

District Secretary, Mach's Anti Monster Association, Midlothian Independent Area (AKA Mama Mia, join now! - cue music and sequins )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mcb2007 said:


> You are all so cruel ,its the best looking watch ever.you should all chip in and buy me one to ease the hurt you have put upon me.


One day, when you finally see the light, you`ll thank us 



mel said:


> New Monster? *NEW** Monster ?*
> 
> Are they still being made? I thought Mach's campaign would have taken effect by now! :yes:
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :notworthy:


----------

